# [gelöst] Update auf 2.6.32er Kernel, DVD-Laufwerk weg

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

kann sein, dass das wieder mehr so in die Kategorie blöder Anfängerfehler passt, aber das war mein erstes Kernelupdate unter Gentoo, seid also bitte nicht zu hart :-)

Also die Situation sieht wie folgt aus:

Ich hatte ein funktionierendes Gentoo mit KDE als Oberfläche und auch, wenn ich CDs/DVDs eingelegt habe, dann ist mein Laufwerk (im UltraBay) angelaufen und kurz darauf hat mich KDE informiert, dass eine CD/DVD eingelegt wurde und mir Vorschläge unterbreitet, was ich damit jetzt anfangen könnte (abspielen, auslesen, ...).

Dem 2.6.33/34er Kernel entgegenfiebernd, aber doch einen gewissen Respekt unstable-Kernelpaketen entgegenbringen, habe ich also jetzt ein paar Tage nachdem der 2.6.32-Kernel als stabil in portage ist, ein Update gewagt. Dazu habe ich meine alte .config zu den neuen Quellen kopiert und dann über make menuconfig nachgeschaut, ob es irgendwo Konflikte gibt und was es sonst noch so neues im Kernel gibt, habe dabei aber eigentlich nichts geändert.

Dann habe ich den Kernel gebaut, an seinen Platz geschoben und GRUB darüber informiert. Daraufhin habe ich nach Anleitung ein "module-rebuild populate/rebuild" ausgeführt und den Rechner mit dem neuen Kernel gestartet, was auch problemlos funktioniert hat. (Dann habe ich noch die tp_smapi-Module installiert, was aber nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun haben sollte.)

Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass CDs/DVDs das Laufwerk zwar dazu bewegen, wie gewohnt erstmal anzulaufen, dann wird es jedoch wieder still und ich bekomme keine Nachricht über ein neu eingelegtes Medium.

Da sich an der Kernelkonfiguration nicht viel geändert haben sollte, würde ich mal vermuten, dass irgendwelche Pakete von den Treibern im Kernel abhängen und ich deshalb eventuell was neubauen müsste. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich aber nicht genau was.

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## AmonAmarth

fangen wir mal vorne an: was spuckt dmesg aus wenn du eine cd/dvd einlegst?

nun: ist HAL/dbus gestartet? welche udev version? wird das entsprechende device unter /dev/ erzeugt? bitte auch mal die kernel config (no)pasten. zur sicherheit nochmal überprüfen: ist dein user noch in der plugdev gruppe?

was passiert wenn du deinen alten kernel bootest? funktioniert da alles wie gehabt?

----------

## Josef.95

Poste auch bitte noch die Ausgabe von 

```
ls -l /dev | grep -e cdrom -e dvd
```

und die 

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

mit.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was ich in deiner Beschreibung vermisse, das sind die Module. Du musst ein make modules_install machen, wenn du den Kernel neu kompiliert hast. Des weiteren solltest du ein make oldconfig machen, wenn du die .config Datei in den neuen Ordner kopiert hast. Das fragt dich nach dem Optionen, die im neuen Kernel dazugekommen sind. Aber das nur so am Rande, denke nicht, dass das etwas mit deinem Problem zu tun hat.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

danke schonmal für die schnelle Reaktion,

dmesg verliert kein Wort über die gerade eingelegte CD. HAL und D-Bus laufen beide.

Laut eix habe ich udev Version 149.

Unter dev finde ich das hier:

```

ls -l /dev/ | grep -e cdrom -e dvd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3  8. Mai 12:32 cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3  8. Mai 12:32 dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         3  8. Mai 12:32 dvdrw -> sr0

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  21,   1  8. Mai 12:32 sg1

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom  11,   0  8. Mai 12:32 sr0

```

Mein Kernel sieht so aus:

http://pastebin.de/6262

Ich bin in der Gruppe plugdev.

Mit meinem alten Kernel funktioniert es auch nicht mehr.

So sieht das bei udev aus:

```
cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_cd_rules

# program, run by the cd-aliases-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single

# line, and set the $GENERATED variable.

# DVDRAM_GSA-U20N (pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0)

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrom", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="cdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvd", ENV{GENERATED}="1"

SUBSYSTEM=="block", ENV{ID_CDROM}=="?*", ENV{ID_PATH}=="pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-1:0:0:0", SYMLINK+="dvdrw", ENV{GENERATED}="1"
```

Ein make_modulesinstall habe ich durchgeführt ("sudo make && make modules_install" hat gebaut und ist dann bei modules_install mangels Rechte gescheitert, danach nochmal "sudo make modules_install" war angeblich erfolgreich.).

In der Anleitung zum Kernelupdate stand etwas von Gefahren beim ausführen von make oldconfig und man könnte auf Nummer sicher gehen, wenn man einfach die alte config nimmt und make menuinstall macht.

Beim Zusammenstellen von den ganzen Informationen fällt mir gerade noch ein, ich hatte mal ein Problem mit der D-Bus system.conf. Hier habt ihr die auch mal:

http://pastebin.de/6263

Außer dem, was ich in der .config angegeben habe, existiert bei mir noch zusätzlich tp_smapi und die damit einhergehenden Module "thinkpad_ec", "tp_smapi" und "hdaps" die die einzigen Module darstellen, die automatisch geladen werden (Dazu noch eine kleine Frage am Rande, muss ich etwas zwingend als Modul bauen, um unter modprobe.d Optionen mitzugeben oder gibt es da noch einen anderen Weg?).

Viele Grüße und nochmals vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Genone

Schon probiert das Laufwerk manuell zu mounten (mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom) ?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal,

also eine einfache Daten-CD lässt sich mounten und danach kann ich auch mit Dolphin drauf zugreifen. Nur würde ich eben gerne wieder automatisch die passenden Vorschläge bekommen, wie es die ganze Zeit eigentlich war. Also nicht von Hand mounten und kucken, was ich machen muss, sondern einlegen, auswählen und dann auswählen, ob ich die Audio-CD hören/auslesen/mounten oder den Rohling beschreiben oder den RW löschen oder den Film kucken will.

Wenn ich das jetzt mal richtig verstanden habe, heißt das doch, dass es kein Treiberproblem ist, also entweder eine Konfigurationsdatei fehlerhaft ist oder etwas neu gebaut werden muss. Liege ich damit ansatzweise richtig?

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Genone

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das jetzt mal richtig verstanden habe, heißt das doch, dass es kein Treiberproblem ist, also entweder eine Konfigurationsdatei fehlerhaft ist oder etwas neu gebaut werden muss. Liege ich damit ansatzweise richtig?

 

Würde ich so sagen, wenn manuelles mounten klappt dürfte das Problem nicht beim Kernel liegen. Mit dem ganzen udev/hal/dbus/kde/gnome/... automount Gedöns kenn ich mich aber nicht so aus, da müssen jetzt andere ran   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ja, dankeschön, ist ja auch schon eine Erkenntnis und macht's jetzt ja eventuell wieder einfacher für die anderen ;-)

Dankeschön,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: USB-Stick, SD-Karte und externe Festplatte (letztere nur, wenn es der nicht mehr so ganz ganze Controller zulässt, aber das ist wohl ein ganz anderes Problem ;-) ) lassen sich wie gewohnt automatisch mounten. Nur CDs und DVDs will er nicht. Dazu fällt mir auch noch ein, dass ich, glaub ich zumindest, eigentlich unter /proc beziehungsweise /sys einen acpi-Eintrag "bay" haben müsste, allerdings ist der nur zum Ein-/Ausschalten da und eingeschaltet ist es im Moment.

----------

## AmonAmarth

bist du in der cdrom gruppe?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Ja, in der cdrom-Gruppe bin ich.

----------

## AmonAmarth

mir ist grad noch was eingefallen: hast du einen cdrom mount eintrag in deiner fstab?! btite auch mal die /etc/fstab posten

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

bitteschön, hier die fstab:

```
cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda4               /home           ext4            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /media/cdrom    auto            noauto,user     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /media/floppy   auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

Mittlerweile habe ich über Nacht mal einfach alles (-e) neu gebaut (und Rechner neu gestartet), aber weiterhin werden USB-Sticks, Karten usw. sofort in der Geräteüberwachung angezeigt, können eingehängt und ausgehängt werden, bei CDs und DVDs hingegen tut sich dort immer noch nichts.

Vielleicht fällt ja jemandem noch was ein, ich hatte schonmal Probleme mit dem Laufwerk, da wurde dann aber auch von k3b und von anderen Programmen gemeckert, dass da was nicht gehen würde, da war ich nicht mehr in der cdrom-Gruppe (warum auch immer). Jetzt bin ich aber sowohl in cdrom als auch in plugdev.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

wärend vielleicht jemand eine Idee ausbrütet, wie man mein CD/DVD-Laufwerk wieder mit KDE anfreunden kann, hätte ich ein damit mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig aufgetretenes Problem entdeckt. Hab anfangs gedacht, es wäre nur Zufall, dass das man nicht funktioniert hat, aber nein, Amarok weigert sich, auch nur einen Ton von sich zu geben, Lautstärkeregler sind alle auf voll und wie mit den SD-Karten und USB-Sticks: sämtliche anderen Programme (auch die, die wie Amarok auf xine aufsetzen, also zum Beispiel Kaffeine) geben ganz normal Geräusche von sich. Also ein System der Ausnahmen...

Alle Datenträger lassen sich hübsch über KDE verwalten, nur keine CDs/DVDs.

Alle Programme geben Töne von sich, nur nicht Amarok...

Langsam wird's ungemütlich, also der Held, der die Lösung findet, darf sich ewiger Dankbarkeit gewiss sein :-)

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Um das mit den Rechten noch etwas genauer zu fassen, außer in meiner Gruppe bin ich noch in den Gruppen:

```
audio cdrom video games plugdev
```

Aber es hat ja mal funktioniert. Wie gesagt, ich habe den Verdacht, dass es was mit dbus zu tun haben könnte, oben ist ja auch die Config, da gab's schonmal Probleme mit 'nem Update und das ist dann mal eine angepasste Fassung.

P.P.S.: Prinzipiell würde das doch zusammenpassen, fällt mir da gerade ein. Amarok lässt sich vollständig über dbus steuern und die Geräteüberwachung, da gehe ich mal von aus, dass die auch über dbus angesprochen wird. Bin ich damit auf dem Holzweg oder könnte das sein?

----------

## AmonAmarth

entferne mal (oder kommentiere aus) den cdrom eintrag aus deiner fstab. liegt evtl daran das die sich beißen. als nebeninformation kanns du uns mal sagen welche rechte auf /media/cdrom sitzen.

zu deinem amarok problem hab ich erstmal keine ahnung, mach am besten einen neuen thread auf wo du die ausgabe von amarok --debug (no)pastest. außerdem ist die phonon version und einstellungsgeschichte interessant. lassen sich über das KDE-4 sound (phonon) einstellungsmenü  testtöne ausgeben?

aber dazu bitte mehr in einem neuen thread...

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo nochmal alle zusammen,

also verstehen tue ich das nicht, aber vielleicht kann es mir ja einer von Euch erklären:

Bei meinem damaligen dbus-Problem, das ich schon ein paar mal erwähnt hatte, bekam ich ein paar Tipps, was ich mit der Konfiguration ausprobieren könnte. Ich hab also extra nochmal sämtliche Konfigurationen durchprobiert, die damals schon in Frage kamen, alles relativ erfolglos. Dann habe ich ein dbus-Downgrade gemacht, immer noch nichts, dann wieder ein dbus-Upgrade, diesmal aber ohne anschließendes etc-update und jetzt werden meine CDs wieder angezeigt. Also warum brauche ich unbedingt ein neues dbus mit alter Konfiguration?

Wie dem auch sei, Amarok ist immer noch stumm, aber das hier wäre annähernd gelöst...

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: cdrom ist jetzt wieder drin in der fstab und so geht's, wie gesagt, wenn mir jemand erklären kann, was hier vor sich geht, ich bin sehr interessiert ;-)

----------

